# My bad experiences with IBS



## YoungIBSsufferer (Jun 26, 2011)

Okay, so this is my 'story' i am a very long suffering _IBS_ sufferer. I developed the illness aged 6 and have had a hell of a battle with it ever since.I am only 19 years old, soon to be 20 and my life is over run with _IBS_, it controls my life every aspect. I cannot enjoy life because of this illness, i have never had anyone to speak to about this and it has made my outlook on the illness that much worse. Okay so lets start at the beginning, as i said i was 6 years old and i wasn't actually diagnosed until i was 17 but the problem lied waaaayyy before then. I can remember the pain as if it was yesterday as with all my attacks, my parents didn't believe such a young girl could be in so much pain, they believed i were being over dramatic and i definitely wasn't. this happened daily then weekly and luckily i were only having an episode once a month if i was lucky. then i went very very bad at the age of 11 but my parents still refused to take me to the doctors beliveing i were over dramatic and lieing. The pain totally stopped through my high school years and i became a normal teenager again, not having any problem with leaving the house and becoming social until i got into college and the pain hit me worse than ever by this point i had and still have a deathly fear of anyone/anything touching my stomach because as a child and not knowing what was causing this pain i believed that anything touches my bellybutton and i will be in pain, and i still will not let anyone come close to my stomach area. So i plucked up the courage to go to the doctors and they immediately diagnosed me with one of the worse cases of _IBS_ they have seen 'text book' they said, this was such a relieve i wasnt being over dramatic and the pain wasnt in my head like my parents and teachers have been saying for 13 years of my life and i was prescribed *Mebevorine* which i have to take 5 times a day for the rest of my life, i still have an extreme battle with _IBS_ and i cannot go anywhere without the massive fear of doubling over in pain.


----------



## allyjellybelly (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi. No quite sure why you posted this three times - maybe you need to delete the other two posts.....I have to say, your case sounds to me very like typical Coeliac Disease. That typically manifests in childhood, can appear to go away for a while then re-emerge later on. Because the testing procedure for coeliac is very unreliable, it is estimated that only 1% of sufferers are ever picked up. It is now said that people with IBS should be automatically screened for it but of course they rarely are. Also, several blood tests needs to be taken over a period of weeks or months rather than just one, like I had, as false negative results are very common. My Doctor has said that she now often has to send people for up to 4 or 5 tests before they get a positive result. Mine came back negative, yet within hours of dumping the gluten, my stomach pain went away and the raging diarrhoea stopped.Of course it doesn't actually go anywhere, it just settles for a brief while when the immune system perhaps is a little stronger, but then comes back when it is weakened maybe by an infection or virus or a period of stress - anything that depletes the body of nutrition.All disease is caused by our inherited nutritional status, a lack of nutrition during our life, the environment we are in, and bad, damaging food.I have had extreme gut damage and had IBS for 12 years up until 3 years ago, but through a very nutritious diet and removing the damaging foods from my diet I am finally, after over 50 years of health problems starting when I was around 14, getting better.Many find that going gluten-free helps - I did, but then I realised that it wasn't just gluten that was the problem, but most carbohydrates too. The gluten-free commercial stuff often contains a lot of sugar - and it, like the wheat-based foods is often made with improperly prepared bean 'flours'. Much of the problems with our food is because - in order to maximise profits, the grains and pulses, etc, have not been put through the soaking and fermenting processes that our ancient ancestors knew were needed to make the food digestible and beneficial for us. Everything is done at high-speed now and that is making our food toxic to our bodies as the required chemical interactions do not have time to take place before it is cooked and packaged.I was where you are a few years ago - with horrendous stomach pain and diarrhea, but that is all gone now and my digestion is heaps better than it was. I still have a way to go, but the damage takes time to repair and you can't rush the healing process.If you want to know more about the free diet I am on, the link is in my 'signature' at the bottom of this post. There is no charge or anything - the lady who runs the diet has provided it all for free, and she doesn't sell anything either, which makes a refreshing change.Many people following the diet are healing from all sorts of health problems - including digestive - IBS, Coeliac, Ulcerative Colitis, etc., and many are now well as a result. When well, they can eat some foods that caused them problems - as long as they are properly prepared.Ali.


----------

